# First time with photoshop guitar mockup



## Dan_Vacant (Feb 7, 2012)

A good friend of my recently got Photoshop cs5 and so i messed around with it for a hour or so, and then I thought "i could make one hell of a guitar with this" so here is my first attempt at using photoshop.






so what do you thing of the design and do you have any pointers. I know it isn't the best thing ever.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 11, 2012)

Not bad not bad


----------

